# cool mtb vid



## MR. evil (Nov 9, 2008)

Just saw this over on CrankFire. Crazy long bridge ride

http://www.pinkbike.com/direct/kvid...viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8337&uid=0&ad=1&adc=video


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2008)

Not being a fan of ladders, bridges or skinnies, that's my ultimate nightmare...


----------



## JD (Nov 9, 2008)

Riding along curbs is a great way to practice for skinny log rides.


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh man, some balance going on there!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 10, 2008)

Holy MTB sickness Batman!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not being a fan of ladders, bridges or skinnies, that's my ultimate nightmare...



I got nervous just watching the first few seconds... 

Cool stuff though!


----------



## powbmps (Nov 10, 2008)

That is nuts.  Who builds this stuff?


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 10, 2008)

powbmps said:


> That is nuts.  Who builds this stuff?


Lol, I know, right... but it's very cool. I guess if I lived out in the country in some huge property and had lots of spare planks going around that'd be lots of fun to make. Man, it would take me so long to do the thing in one shot.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, that looks like a ton of fun.  When are we making the road trip?

BTW:  That second song owns.  RJD2 rules.


----------

